# CCA Sabine Neches Banquet



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Come join us for a night of fun and fundraising! The 20th Annual CCA Sabine Neches Banquet is Thursday March 1st! The event location has changed this year due to Hurricane Harvey but it hasn't changed our menu! Hot Crawfish, cold drinks and great friends!

contact Taylor Rieck at the CCA office 800-626-4222 for tickets or you can purchase them online at
www.ccatexas.org/2018-sabine-neches-banquet

Seats are very limited this year, get your tickets today!!:texasflag


----------

